# stuffed flounder



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i had to make a run to Bristol, Tn so i always hit Greene's Seafood. i felt like a kid candy shopping. some serious fish filets up there and at least the shrimp have a zip code. with the plans to make some stuffed flounder(he said the flounder was from Canada ), i figure saute' chopped up shrimp/scallops. saute onion, pepper,spices, mix with some breading, add some sage for us crab lovers.
layer flounder, scallop/shrimp mix add bread mix on top add butter and lemon. broil til you like it. .opcorn:


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Flounder from Canada Heh?What a Hoser ,You need fresh local flounder and make a crabcake recipe and thats it for Stuffed Flounder.You can roll it or put it on top of the fish.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

jellybear said:


> Flounder from Canada Heh?What a Hoser ,You need fresh local flounder and make a crabcake recipe and thats it for Stuffed Flounder.You can roll it or put it on top of the fish.


'what a hoser', you crack me up. man im land locked here in the mtns. plenty of rainbows, channel cats and bass but when the flounder start running up here i will let you know.
man this stuff is the freshest, carolina type flounder i have seen since i hit the coast. no s e asia stamp on this which is most of what all the grocery stores carry. i agree with you, its pretty sad but that is the reality of fresh seafood in the hills of east Tennessee. and by the way i have already mastered the crab stuffed flounder and i thought i would experiment and all ingredients were not disclosed so it you want the rest of them then just hollar back. are you a chef or do you just play a smart ass on tv? i did pick up a pound of frozen gator tail at food city this week, they only carry it up here when the TN/Fla game is on. im gonna do my famous deep fried gator balls tomorrow so yall come on over.
opcorn::beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey kooler,

Thanks for the info! I am up in Bristol a couple of times a month on average, but I had never heard of Greene's. I'll definitely look it up, man, because it is hard to find fresh seafood here. Shoot me a PM when y'all are going to meet at Woodstone again. Phil's Dream Pit (that new restaurant up at Eastern Star exit) had some Gator tail last week. Hopefully, we'll have something to celebrate about 6:30 or 7:00 tonight.

Later


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

daggone did you see the grimaced look on Fulmers face this afternoon. i hope the hard cores dont call the moving company and have them showing up at his front door on monday morning like they did Johnny Majors. from what i hear we may be a contender in a year or two. what the hell it give us a reason to drink.  they had the nicest grouper and sea bass fillets i have ever seen in my life at Greeens. this place is for real. they have a grill also up there and the chef from the Starving Artist so hopefully you will hit it during lunch and sit down and eat. yea man we need to call a meeting up at the stone to talk fishing and enjoy a brew. they dont respect my call of the meeting so you call this one and maybe even Britt will show up. first rounds on me and dont forget to bring your fishing lies and photographs.


----------

